# How to use T slot Router Bit



## Echonav (Sep 17, 2009)

I want to make a T slot in a miter gauge fence. I plan to use my table saw to make a 3/8" dado and then use the T slot router bit to finish the T slot. What is the best way to do this? Should I use my router table or a rout free hand? I assume the dado will guide the router bit. The fence is 6" wide and 24" long. I tend to think a router table is best for this but I am not sure. Any suggestions?


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Assuming I understand what you are trying to do, I'd use a 3/8 bit in the router, in a table,using the fence to place it where you want it. Leaving the fence in the same place, swap bits and the fence will auto-center the T-bit in the same place.


----------



## sometimewoodworker (Feb 13, 2009)

Echonav said:


> I want to make a T slot in a miter gauge fence. I plan to use my table saw to make a 3/8" dado and then use the T slot router bit to finish the T slot. What is the best way to do this? Should I use my router table or a rout free hand? I assume the dado will guide the router bit. The fence is 6" wide and 24" long. I tend to think a router table is best for this but I am not sure. Any suggestions?


In general most T slot bits will cut the complete slot this means that your dado will not guide the the router bit. The dado is just to reduce work the T slot bit does.

I would use a router table.


----------



## Echonav (Sep 17, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestions. I agree a router table is probably best. The T slot bit I bought at Rockler only cuts the T slot, so you need to cut a 3/8" slot first. I think I will do the entire cut on the router table using a straight bit and the T slot bit.

Thanks again for the suggestions....


----------



## sometimewoodworker (Feb 13, 2009)

Echonav said:


> Thanks for the suggestions. I agree a router table is probably best. The T slot bit I bought at Rockler only cuts the T slot, so you need to cut a 3/8" slot first. I think I will do the entire cut on the router table using a straight bit and the T slot bit.
> 
> Thanks again for the suggestions....


It looks as if you decided to go for the 29.99 bit Had you gone for the 34.99 bit it would also cut the slot as well. IMHO the second choice is the better one.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

You are really better off making a cut with the straight bit, then follow with the slotting bit, as you plan to do. That takes a lot of stress off the slotting bit, which is not one of the strongest.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Rob

That sound like a good plan, the Tee slot will do the job just fine with one pass,,but any time you can get the stock out it's path it's best...but you will need the fence on the router table to keep the bit running true,you can use a 2 x 4 for a temp.fence 

=========



Echonav said:


> I want to make a T slot in a miter g
> auge fence. I plan to use my table saw to make a 3/8" dado and then use the T slot router bit to finish the T slot. What is the best way to do this? Should I use my router table or a rout free hand? I assume the dado will guide the router bit. The fence is 6" wide and 24" long. I tend to think a router table is best for this but I am not sure. Any suggestions?


----------

